# Banner Request



## Diesel Riggs (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey. If it's not too much trouble could I get a new banner. I'll provide the graphics.

Pics:
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/seclipcer/246_l.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/seclipcer/253_l.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/seclipcer/373_l.jpg

In order, can I get, under each one, "Little Evil", "Bad Ass", and "Ruthless." 600x200 and background the one they each have. Thank you if you can do this.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Pics aren't showing up =/


----------



## Diesel Riggs (Sep 26, 2006)

Should be good now. Don't know what was wrong.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll work on it tomorrow when I'm back from work


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I just made this since I'm bored ha ha


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> I just made this since I'm bored ha ha


You b*tch   

And I was gonna animate them and the whole deal =/
Ah well. Thanks for doin' them SS.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

haha dude! mine sucks so bad

i just did that in 5 minutes to see how it would turn out....

It was done in MSPaint :thumbsdown: :laugh:


----------



## Diesel Riggs (Sep 26, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> haha dude! mine sucks so bad
> 
> i just did that in 5 minutes to see how it would turn out....
> 
> It was done in MSPaint :thumbsdown: :laugh:


Heh heh lol. Yeah, if it's not too much trouble can someone do it and make it look good lol. But i'll rep you anyway.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Diesel Riggs said:


> Heh heh lol. Yeah, if it's not too much trouble can someone do it and make it look good lol. But i'll rep you anyway.


Why don't you spend a little more time here, contribute to discussions, and get your post count up a bit...before you go requesting something custom made. 

It's only proper. 5 posts? C'mon now bud...


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I made him a nice banner but I have yet to upload it. Should I wait? I want to make another version that's all animated too.

Hurry up and post more DR so I can post it!


----------

